# Question about a 710 engine



## 72dat (Feb 18, 2008)

I recently got a an old 70's datsun 710 engine minus the transmission and heard that a 5 speed trany from a 510 would fit it. Is this true? This would be great as I've had a hard time finding anything from a 710. Any info would be great thanks.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

L series boxes come in 2 forms, long and short, 

LONG (measurements from top front of bellhousing in inches. 
mount 21 shifter 29 dust shield 31 
810sss dogleg 
810 4 speed 
C130 4 speed 
C210 5 speed 
C230 5 speed 
C230 4 speed 
230 4 speed 
330 4 speed 
430 5 speed 
910 5 speed 
610 4 speed (?) 
260Z 5 speed (?) 
280ZX 5 speed 
Silvia 5 speed (early and late) 
300C Y30 5 speed

SHORT 
mount 21 shifter 24.5 dust shield 26.5 
A10sss dogleg 
910 4sp 
C31 5sp 
R30 5sp 
720 kingcab (no speedo drive, and bellhousing different angle) 
A10 4sp. (mount further forward on 4sp)


I have the feeling that the 710 uses a short box but not 100%


----------



## 72dat (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks a bunch


----------

